# Considering to start loading my own 9mm



## Gebirgsjäger

I currently pay $13 dollars + tax for 9mm ammo (American Eagle, PMC, Magtech, Blazer Brass) or $22.90 for the Winchester Whitebox 100 value pack at Walmart. My friend and I shot quite a lot. so it's start getting expensive. so we started thinking about reloading. We try to get an understanding what we can save. How much would cost one round approxmately when we have to buy the cases and how much when we re-use the cases (most ranges don´t allow to take the brass out). Is it worth the time effort? Can we save significantly much money? Thank you!


----------



## twomode

Reloading your own rounds saves money. With Lee reloading equipment, saving your brass from the range, and a little prudent shopping online, your per rd. cost should be about .16 cents per round. At least that's the way I figured it. That applies to just about all of my pistol ammo. 

Just like every other "what's the best" thread, opinions on equipment will vary. You can get started for under $250 or so with Lee equipment with a few accessories, or you can get started for $1000 or more buying the Dillon stuff which is also popular. I suggest starting out small. My Lee Classic Turret press for under $100 works great. I wait for gun shows to buy powder and primers w/o hazmat charges the rest I get online. But these are all things you'll learn as you go. I get a lot of satisfaction shooting what I've reloaded, and my wallet likes it too. Go get the Lee reloading book and read all of the chapters prior to the data lists. Lot's of good info there, and it will give you an idea of what you'll need and where to start. Good luck.


----------



## Baldy

Here's a on line tool that will tell you the cost of reloads.:smt1099

Handloading Cost Calculator


----------



## mactex

I haven't looked at the numbers in a while, but I usually save about 5-15% over the least expensive stuff. But, there is a big difference between the cheap ammo and mine. Quality control. After having reloaded for a while and working out a checklist, I can pretty much guaranty that my ammo is much more accurate in my pistols than the cheap production stuff. Most of the time you can work on making loads that your pistol likes and are more accurate in your pistol than what the mass producers can do since their loads are designed to work in all pistols of that caliber.

Best of luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Hikingman

It's like a hobby in itself in some ways, and it can be meticulous. That's why I like it! :mrgreen:


----------



## Gebirgsjäger

Thank you for you got infos guys. Does anyone know good websites for buying handloading supplies? A place where I can start looking to get a feeling for prices of primers, brass, bullets, poweder, handloading press?


----------



## Gebirgsjäger

how much powder goes into an average 115g 9mm cartriged (round about number, just want to get a feeling, for an avarage load)


----------



## dosborn

Gebirgsjäger said:


> how much powder goes into an average 115g 9mm cartriged (round about number, just want to get a feeling, for an avarage load)


It depends on the powder. I would think around 4-4.5 might be an average.

Purchase a few reloading manuals and read them from front to back.

As for saving money over factory ammo, I am making 50 rounds of 124gr FMJ for less than $6 (loading 1000 at a time).


----------



## EliWolfe

Eli tried SASS with FACTORY AMMO! DUHHHHHH! if you want to shoot a lot, and ye aint a millionaire, reload, reload, reload! Oh, did I mention RELOAD!!!
Eli (a singed moth) :anim_lol:


----------



## Gebirgsjäger

dosborn said:


> It depends on the powder. I would think around 4-4.5 might be an average.


Gramms?


----------



## dosborn

Gebirgsjäger said:


> Gramms?


No sir, it's grains. That's a mistake you DO NOT want to make when measuring powder (if that much would even fit in a case).


----------



## Gebirgsjäger

4.5 grains? wow...that is almost nothing. impressive!


----------



## recoilguy

Right you are.....right now I can load about 1700 124g 9mm shells or about 1500 115g Shells. Titegroup or Bullseye cost about 19 bucks a pound. That equals just a nitch over a penny a load. 
N320 which is a bit more expensive is still not 2 cents per shell.

Reloading is as addicting as shooting is and just as fun!

RCG


----------



## dosborn

Gebirgsjäger said:


> Thank you for you got infos guys. Does anyone know good websites for buying handloading supplies? A place where I can start looking to get a feeling for prices of primers, brass, bullets, poweder, handloading press?


I buy my powder and primers locally to save hazmat fees, unless you want to spend over $500 to make it worth the money. For bullets I use Precision Delta, Berrys, or Montana Gold. I buy brass (on occasion) from a guy in another forum. I can get 2000 .45 for $121 shipped to my door. I keep reusing the same brass until it splits or I lose it. And for a press, I would look around at Midway USA or the many other shooting suppliers online.


----------



## 357 Man

Read everything you can find on the subject!!! 1 grain equals 1/7000 of a pound, so a load of 4.5g would mean you can load 1555 rounds per pound. 
Casting bullets will bring the cost way down, but that is yet another venture. With my own castings and buying components in bulk I reload 9mm for less than $5.00 a box of 50, and around $7.00 with JHPs. 
Graf & Sons is a top quality place to buy from. 
Graf & Sons - The Reloading Authority - Your Source for Shooting Supplies 
BBR Brass is my best supplier of brass.
Pistol Brass
I have been reloading for over 30 years, but I am new to this forum myself and hope its OK to post links, I did not see anything to the contrary in the rules, and have no connection with these companies, just the ones I use.


----------



## sharps_74

I hope this helps. I shoot a lot of 9mm. Most of that goes out of my Uzi. Anyhow, I reuse my brass and load bullets that I have cast. It seems that they do not lead the bore of my Uzi and likely will not in your weapon either. Equipment for casting is not too bad costwise. I figured out that my loading cost using cast is about $0.03.6 per round or about $1.82/box. That is without facturing in the brass because it was almost free and very reuseable. Powder was about $58/4 pounds and primers are about $27/M. Most of the stuff for reloading requires a HAZMAT if you order it. I avoid that by getting items at the gunshow instead. Lead for casting is cheap and wheel weights are just about prefect for the job. If I can be of any help please feel free to PM me.


----------



## fusil

Bonjour,
part of the fun of firearms is reloading and shooting your own ammo. 
Reloading is something you'll love or hate, BUT it will save you money.

I cast lead bullets for my 357/38, 44 & 45. Thats when you see a BIG saving.:smt119

Casting & reloading is a must for me. My wife and I will shoot about 200 38's & 100 45's every Sunday. And that aint counting the 22's we use!!!!!:smt071


----------



## kjoeas960

I am new to this and trying to figure out if I can keep up the cost of shooting matches. With the cost of reloading the bullets , cleaning supplies, etc., approximately what would it cost me for upkeep and ammunition for 2 per month with 3 gun match. I have been invited by my friend to go and need to see if I can afford the commitment.


----------

